# Cloward–Piven strategy



## thirteenknots (May 9, 2022)

This is what the DEMOCRATS ARE DOING RIGHT NOW !
Learn from History, read the article from May 2, 1966.



The Weight of the Poor: A Strategy to End Poverty | Common Dreams (archive.org)


----------

